# Commodore Clipper strikes seabed



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

Condor Ferries Commodore Clipper could be out of action for a week after she struck the seabed off Guernsey. 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-guernsey-28305728


----------



## ninabaker (May 4, 2012)

Is "striking the seabed" more glamourous than old-fashioned "gone aground"? I know it is a posh ship but all the same - gone aground is gone aground!

nina


----------



## Julian Calvin (Feb 2, 2011)

Is the Master Italian?
Love the idea that an earthquake caused the seabed to rise and strike the ship. Just bad luck and timing I suppose!!!


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

ninabaker said:


> Is "striking the seabed" more glamourous than old-fashioned "gone aground"? I know it is a posh ship but all the same - gone aground is gone aground!
> 
> nina



Just quoting the news item. I don't think she did go aground, did not have to be pulled off etc, so I think striking the seabed is correct in this case. As for being a posh ship, not so sure about that. She and Commodore Goodwill passes my house every day inward and outward bound, good working ferries keeping the Channel Islands well stocked.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day pompeyfan.super moderator.05:29.re:commodore clipper strikes seabed.thank you for interesting link.if the seabed has shifted.will they not have to check the harbour for any major uplift in seabed,and when was this earthquake?thank you for posting regards ben27


----------



## paull.happyhiker (Mar 16, 2009)

ninabaker said:


> Is "striking the seabed" more glamourous than old-fashioned "gone aground"? I know it is a posh ship but all the same - gone aground is gone aground!
> 
> nina


Clipper and Posh in the same sentence.....Since when [=P] The tidal range around there is unreal. High tide there are a few rocks sticking out but at low tide it's a different matter


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

Hardly a posh vessel. It's going to play havoc with there schedule. Portsmouth-Channel Islands. They still have the Commodore Goodwill though.


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

ben27 said:


> good day pompeyfan.super moderator.05:29.re:commodore clipper strikes seabed.thank you for interesting link.if the seabed has shifted.will they not have to check the harbour for any major uplift in seabed,and when was this earthquake?thank you for posting regards ben27


Ben

Link about earthquake here http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-jersey-28266736


----------



## waiwera (Feb 13, 2005)

The Little Russell Channel is very narrow in places so you do not need to be too far off line to strike/slide the bottom especially if close to low water springs.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

I remember a TV newsclip with an Irish shipping executive telling the camera that the incident was not even newsworthy as his vessel had just 'touched bottom'.

Over his shoulder the camera captured the vessel in question. Both props out of the water and the dry scenery surrounding her clearly included much of the 'bottom' she had 'touched'.


----------



## Boatman25 (May 17, 2010)

A little bit of squat that's all, nothing between friends and company men


----------



## Supercargo (Mar 15, 2014)

Latest on vesseltracker. 
Condor Ferries disruption continues after grounding of Commodore Clipper
A Condor Ferries ship is unlikely to return to service until July 26 at the earliest after it struck the seabed off Guernsey on Monday, July 14. Commodore Clipper was due to be transferred to Falmouth yesterday to undergo repairs in dry dock. “We will then be able to provide a realistic return to service date. Latest indications are that this is now unlikely to be before the end of next week [July 26],” the company said. Services have been re-scheduled up until Saturday with booked passengers offered alternative travel options or refunds. Condor expects to provide a further update tomorrow on sailings beyond Saturday once further assessments on Commodore Clipper have been made in dry dock. Passengers booked on high speed ferries and the company’s other traditional ferry Commodore Goodwill are continuing to operate and passengers due to travel on these services should check in as usual. (2 hours ago, by arnekiel )


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

http://www.bournemouthecho.co.uk/ne...ice___Barfleur_ferry_believed_to_be_to_blame/

Another story on a similar vein. Brittany Ferries Barfleur cut the chain of the Sandbanks chain ferry while entering Poole harbour. Barfleur was turned around and not inspected until it got back to Cherbourg - So did it hit the bottom or not?


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

Mad Landsman said:


> http://www.bournemouthecho.co.uk/ne...ice___Barfleur_ferry_believed_to_be_to_blame/
> 
> Another story on a similar vein. Brittany Ferries Barfleur cut the chain of the Sandbanks chain ferry while entering Poole harbour. Barfleur was turned around and not inspected until it got back to Cherbourg - So did it hit the bottom or not?


Link here http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-dorset-28324420


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day pompeyfan.super moderator.yesterday.16:36.#8.commodore clipper strikes seabed,thank you for your informative reply.regards ben27


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Boatman25 said:


> A little bit of squat that's all, nothing between friends and company men


(Applause) To be sure, to be sure.


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

*Update*

Damage worse than originally thought http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-guernsey-28341054


----------



## Robin Craythorn (Nov 9, 2006)

Rocks in the Channel Islands are many and mostly pinnacle rocks so contact with one would cause damage to the ship but not necessarily put the vessel aground, The recent earth tremor in the Islands was very minor and unlikely to change the
geography. I served for 20 years (15 as Master) with Sealink and later Commodore on the Weymouth and Portsmouth Channel Islands Service my Guernsey Pilotage No.was 33, flag flown every time when entering or leaving St Peter Port Guensey.


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

*Further update*

Commodore Clipper out of service until late August.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-guernsey-28400505


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

*Condor Ferries find replacement for Commodore Clipper*

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...oaLCYzcKFue6tL641VPVJZA&bvm=bv.71667212,d.bGQ


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

Commodore Clipper to return to service http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-guernsey-28836264


----------

